# Como hago para usar RA4 como salida



## Ecj (Oct 25, 2010)

Buenas tardes. 

Estoy desarrollando un programa y me doy cuenta, que cuando doy salida por el pin RA4, no se enciende mi led, no puedo saber porqué, sòlo tengo problema con ese bit, será un problema en mi programación que me falte alguna configuración o este pin tiene alguna conexion especial.

Agradezco toda colaboracion.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 25, 2010)

Primero pon mas informacion, como que PIC usas, que programa usas y tambien el programa para que te puedan ayudar ^^


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 25, 2010)

RA4 es una salida Open Drain. 
Si al led lo conectaste contra masa no va a encender jamas.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 25, 2010)

Dependiendo el PIC, puede que no pueda ser salida (caso PIC12F675 por ej) o en otros, que sea salida pero solo para estado BAJO (Open collector) por lo tanto necesitarias una resistencia pull-up a positivo.

El problema de esto es que la resistencia tiene que ser de un valor demasiado alto como para encender un led (a menos que sea alta intensidad) y si la bajas de valor para que encienda, los 20ma del pic no le alcanzan para bajarla.

Te queda poner un transistor, si es el caso que te digo.


----------



## Ecj (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola. 

Pues miren se trata de un PIC16F877A, y e led efectivamente si esta contra masa.

Si lo invierto y cambio el programa, es decir en vez de enviar un 1 a la salida envio un 0, e invirtiendo la conexión del led funcionaria???


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 25, 2010)

Lo mejor es activar el dispositivo que se usara en esa salida con el "0" logico, podes conectar un led pero con la resistencia hacia el +Vcc, chauuuuuuuu

Otra forma para usar un led en RB4 con 1 logico

Cuando esta en 0 logico se pone en corto el led y no enciende, cuando esta en 1 logico el pin esta en HZ (alta impedancia por ser Open-colector) entonces el led enciende, chauuuuu


----------



## Finskey (Ago 16, 2014)

Hola, buen  día. Quiero usar el RA4 de un pic16f628a. Quiero conectarle un transistor (tipo tip)
¿Sería correcto este esquema?

​  La resistencia la conectaría el ra4.
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Falta una Resistencia imitadora de corriente en serie con el Led.

Un valor adecuado sería 1KΩ

No es necesario que pongas ese Transistor, con un BC337 y va sobrado.

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 16, 2014)

Finskey dijo:


> Hola, buen  día. Quiero usar el RA4 de un pic16f628a. Quiero conectarle un transistor (tipo tip)
> ¿Sería correcto este esquema?
> La resistencia la conectaría el ra4.


Nop, ese esquema no es correcto, el pin RA4 es con drenador abierto (Open Drain)
Cuando se le induce a un estado lógico alto, pasa a un estado flotante.
Por lo tanto se necesita colocar una resistencia pull-up para obtener el 1 lógico.

De esta forma:

Suerte.​


----------



## Finskey (Ago 16, 2014)

Gracias por el aporte, el circuito funciona perfectamente. Ahora si quisiera hacerlo con 12 volt? osea entre Colector y Emisor quiero aplicar 12 voltios y tener corriente de 1 o 2 amper maso menos es posible adaptarlo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 16, 2014)

Finskey dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, el circuito funciona perfectamente. Ahora si quisiera hacerlo con 12 volt??


Sip. En esa configuración puedes usar cualquier voltaje en el colector, hasta lo máximo que soporte el transistor.


Finskey dijo:


> O sea entre  Colector y Emisor quiero aplicar 12 voltios y tener corriente de 1 o 2  amper mas o menos. ¿Es posible adaptarlo?


No tienes que adaptar nada, el TIP122 soporta 5A en DC y 8A con pulsos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 16, 2014)

¿ que no la resistencia R3 de 470 Ohms limitaría la corriente del colector?


----------



## Finskey (Ago 16, 2014)

Había leído esos datos en el datasheet, 8 amper en pulsos , significa teniendo una onda cuadrada?o a que hace referencia?. Si esa resistencia limita la corriente, provee cambiando el valor de la misma.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 16, 2014)

> significa teniendo una onda cuadrada?


si, pero debes checar la frecuencia y el ciclo de trabajo.



> Si esa resistencia limita la corriente, provee cambiando el valor de la misma.



yo la quitaria, y haciendo calculos para que te sature bien yo pondria la R1 de 470 Ohms y R2 de 220 Ohms.


----------



## Finskey (Ago 16, 2014)

Muchas gracias , siempre tuve esa duda.

El circuito funciona, lo he probado con 10 leds y funciona.   Cuanto supusiste que era la corriente de base? (saliente del pic) el pic puede llegar a dar 20 mA , almenos este modelo, el TIP tiene un hfe de 1000, pero para que me sirve un hfe tan grande , si al final solo puede dar 5 amper. Muchas gracias probare con tus calculos , como hiciste para llegar a ellos ?


----------



## papirrin (Ago 16, 2014)

En teoria y si no se me escapa algo XD
el hfe es de 1000 pero tome 900...

son Ib=5A/900hfe=.0056A

Rb=(5v-1.40vbe)/.0056=642 Ohms
si R1=470
IR1=5V/470=10mA, el pic soporta hasta 20mA asi que va por mitad y el pic no entrega recuerda que es de colector abierto.
R2=642-R1=172Ohms,puse 220 puede ser 180 Ohm

bueno asi le hice...XD

Y ojo que a los leds no les puedes meter 2A, pero como tu dijiste que ibas a manejar una carga de 2A (y el compañero darkbytes dijo que hasta 5A) pues de ahi la sugerencia y mis comentarios.(yo no sabia que eran leds en serie)

Edito: si pones un esquema completo se te podria aconsejar mejor..XD


----------



## Finskey (Ago 17, 2014)

Ahora me fijo cuanta corriente hay por ib, gracias por compartir tus cálculos . te explico el diagrama es muy sencillo, es el diagrama de darkbytes, solamente que en realidad de ponerle 1 led, le puse 10 led en paralelo para ver si funcionaba. los led ya tenían una resist de 330 ohm, así que la de 470 la convertí en 80 ohms maso menos.  Luego probare con mas leds, luces, motores, y todo lo que tenga a mi alcance, para probar lo que puedo comandar desde un PIC. Gracias por su ayuda y saludos, si tengo otro problema les consultare!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

> l*os led ya tenían una resist de 330 ohm*, así que la de 470 la convertí en 80 ohms maso menos.



si ya estas limitando la corriente desde el colector puedes quitar esa resistencia de 80 Ohms, por eso dije que yo la quitaria


----------



## Finskey (Ago 17, 2014)

Correcto papirrin, muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Seguiré probando!


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

> Seguiré probando!


a 2A o mas puede calentar un poco-mucho asi que no olvides poner un buen disipador.


----------



## PANC (Oct 15, 2014)

*H*ola*.*
*U*na pregunta; *¿L*a resistencia pull up en ra4 sin carga de cuanto puede ser m*í*nimo para no quemar el pic*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 15, 2014)

Como RA4 es con drenador abierto, tendrías que realizar un cálculo para determinar que resistor debes usar.
Pero si suponemos una corriente máxima de 25mA y 5V para cada pin del PIC, entonces...
Aplicando la Ley de Ohm, tenemos que R sería de 200Ω 

Aunque de preferencia como mínimo, yo colocaría una resistencia un poco mayor.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Oct 16, 2014)

En la página 173 de la hoja de datos del PIC16F877A me sale que la tensión máxima en RA4 con respecto a tierra debe ser de 0 a +8.5 V.

Necesita una resistencia en pull-up cuando está configurada como salida (pág. 137).

Es posible que para otros PIC (y otros encapsulados) los valores sean distintos.


----------



## hectoruno (Jun 13, 2016)

Ecj dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Estoy desarrollando un programa y me doy cuenta, que cuando doy salida por el pin RA4, no se enciende mi led, no puedo saber porqué, sòlo tengo problema con ese bit, será un problema en mi programación que me falte alguna configuración o este pin tiene alguna conexion especial.
> 
> Agradezco toda colaboracion.



Hola estimado,una solución simple la cual aplicó en mis circuitos es colocar un divisor de voltaje de dos resistencias de 110 Ohm. La primera resistencia conectada desde los 5volt del regulador yel otro extremo al pin RA4 que también irá conectada hacia la segunda resistencia,el otro extremo de esta resistencia la conectas hacia el ánodo del diodo led. El cátodo obviamente está conectado a tierra. Adjunto imagen


----------

